# Need an opinion about my character...



## Charlie_Kitsune (May 18, 2010)

Ok, so it's about 300 year old kitsune with two tails, and one creature living as one of the tails. She is an female, and her maw is her vagina as well.  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1419807/

It has an form of 6 tailed fox as well.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3343589/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1476518/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2130206/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2420862/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1417875/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1310147/ last picture shows it clearly.


----------



## Mailbox (May 18, 2010)

I do believe in The Den there is a sub-forum for fursonas! 

That's probably where this should go. :3

Edit: And I keep trying to picture a mouth/vagina. Not going so well, that is.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 18, 2010)

strange, yet intriguing ^_^


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (May 18, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I do believe in The Den there is a sub-forum for fursonas!
> 
> That's probably where this should go. :3
> 
> Edit: And I keep trying to picture a mouth/vagina. Not going so well, that is.



Last picture give it a go.


----------



## Summercat (May 18, 2010)

I'll go ahead and move this over to the proper forum.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

....
I'll leave this "WTF" here
and also a case of trying too hard to be unique


----------



## Zseliq (May 18, 2010)

So when she has a baby...what happens?


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> So when she has a baby...what happens?



Mega Hairball !!!!!

My curiousity excately, I think the maw just kinda puts a disturbing image in ones mind. but the rest seems interesting.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> So when she has a baby...what happens?


its amazing most furs dont do a full time line though, just *poof* heres my char.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 18, 2010)

It's pretty weird.

Having a 6 tailed form seems kinda unnecessary and doesn't fit well with kitsune mythology but then again neither do vagina tails.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> It's pretty weird.
> 
> Having a 6 tailed form seems kinda unnecessary and doesn't fit well with kitsune mythology but then again neither do vagina tails.


actually your right 300 years =/= 6 tails
FUCKING KITSUNES NOT GETTING IT RIGHT

also weird idea for Vagina mouth


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> actually your right 300 years =/= 6 tails
> FUCKING KITSUNES NOT GETTING IT RIGHT
> 
> also weird idea for Vagina mouth


Yep, at 300 years it'd be either 3 or 4; I forget if they're born with one or the first comes in at 100.  having a lot of tails gets really annoying to draw though so I'd change the age :V

I'm not sure if I want to know how normal sex works with that thing.  I'm guessing it doesn't


----------



## Gar-Yulong (May 18, 2010)

I think you've butchered Japanese mythology and basic biology.


----------



## Jesie (May 18, 2010)

Man I aint drank enough beer for this shit.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (May 21, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> actually your right 300 years =/= 6 tails
> FUCKING KITSUNES NOT GETTING IT RIGHT
> 
> also weird idea for Vagina mouth



300 years - 2 tails
? years - 6 tails.



Van Ishikawa said:


> Yep, at 300 years it'd be either 3 or 4; I  forget if they're born with one or the first comes in at 100.  having a  lot of tails gets really annoying to draw though so I'd change the age  :V
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to know how normal sex works with that thing.   I'm guessing it doesn't




Hyper works X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1419807/


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2010)

Charlie_Kitsune said:


> 300 years - 2 tails
> ? years - 6 tails.
> 
> 
> ...


after reading up....
you only have 1 tail, since ya is 300 not 6000 years old to warrant 6 tails


----------

